# Weed, grass, or red thread?



## astig (Dec 11, 2020)

I've recently sown a new lawn, it was all going so well. Over the last two months red/brown tinge has started to appear in some areas. I can't tell if it is the existing grass getting sick or if it is a different type of grass or weed that has crept in.

The tips of it seem to go to seed which is weird for grass that length.

Any ideas? Weed, grass, or red thread?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't have a clue. The purple is also odd.


----------

